# Chelsea - Arsenal 3-1. 4 febbraio. Video, gol, Highlights.



## admin (4 Febbraio 2017)

Il Chelsea di Antonio Conte annienta l'Arsenal con un netto 3-1 e chiude, già a febbraio, tutti i discorsi laureandosi praticamente campione d'Inghilterra.

I gol sono stati messi a segno da Alonso, Hazard (super gol) e Fabregas.

Tutti i gol qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## S T B (4 Febbraio 2017)

Pazzesco.. sono fortissimi. Conte signor allenatore.. resusciterebbe anche i morti


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2017)

S T B ha scritto:


> Pazzesco.. sono fortissimi. Conte signor allenatore.. resusciterebbe anche i morti



Il bello è che al 90% è la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso...


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2017)

Conte con questo Milan vincerebbe la Serie A.


----------



## Baresinho (4 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte con questo Milan vincerebbe la Serie A.



Il Milan? secondo me anche il chievo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte con questo Milan vincerebbe la Serie A.



Non esageriamo dai. Conte grandissimo allenatore, ma è ben risaputo che in premier non eccellono per tatticismi. Conte abituato al calcio italiano ha nelle vene una preparazione tattica delle partite che gli altri allenatori si sognano . Diamogli merito di aver trovato nuovamente una posizione ad Hazard che gli permette di esprimersi al meglio e di aver dato nuovamente linfa a Diego Costa.

La chiave è stata giocare con il suo classico modo difensivista liberando i tre avanti di ruoli di copertura (grazie all'infinito Kantè che è ovunque). Però non diciamo che con il Milan avrebbe vinto la Serie A , perchè avere Hazard, Kantè , Diego Costa , Matic non è come avere Niang, Montolivo, Locatelli e Bacca.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo dai. Conte grandissimo allenatore, ma è ben risaputo che in premier non eccellono per tatticismi. Conte abituato al calcio italiano ha nelle vene una preparazione tattica delle partite che gli altri allenatori si sognano . Diamogli merito di aver trovato nuovamente una posizione ad Hazard che gli permette di esprimersi al meglio e di aver dato nuovamente linfa a Diego Costa.
> 
> La chiave è stata giocare con il suo classico modo difensivista liberando i tre avanti di ruoli di copertura (grazie all'infinito Kantè che è ovunque). Però non diciamo che con il Milan avrebbe vinto la Serie A , perchè avere Hazard, Kantè , Diego Costa , Matic non è come avere Niang, Montolivo, Locatelli e Bacca.


Conte è tutt'altro che difensivista.


----------



## Schism75 (4 Febbraio 2017)

Dedicato a chi non lo ha mai voluto al Milan. Nonostante come finirà la stagione.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Febbraio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Conte è tutt'altro che difensivista.



abbiamo opinioni decisamente diverse. Difensivista non significa catenacciaro, ma Conte ha sempre un occhio di riguardo per la fase difensiva e non ne ha mai fatto mistero. Il suo modulo tipico 3-5-2 è un modulo difensivo, perchè gli esterni di centrocampo sono praticamente terzini che spingono ove necessario e richiesto. In pratica si difende sempre almeno in 8. Poi che la fase difensiva ordinata porti equilibrio e quindi a giocare bene anche in attacco nessuno lo mette in dubbio. Ma Conte da questo punto di vista è difensivista.


----------



## koti (4 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte con questo Milan vincerebbe la Serie A.


Io dico che non entra neanche in Champions.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> abbiamo opinioni decisamente diverse. Difensivista non significa catenacciaro, ma Conte ha sempre un occhio di riguardo per la fase difensiva e non ne ha mai fatto mistero. Il suo modulo tipico 3-5-2 è un modulo difensivo, perchè gli esterni di centrocampo sono praticamente terzini che spingono ove necessario e richiesto. In pratica si difende sempre almeno in 8. Poi che la fase difensiva ordinata porti equilibrio e quindi a giocare bene anche in attacco nessuno lo mette in dubbio. Ma Conte da questo punto di vista è difensivista.


Sai perché, per me, Conte è un grande allenatore? Perché ha rimodulato i dettami tattici tipicamente italiani sui principi del gioco di posizione; nella fattispecie, Conte sceglie la difesa a tre non perché voglia difendersi, ma perché vuole costruire meglio; di fatto la costruzione bassa pulita e palla a terra è sempre stato un suo pallino, dai tempi della Juve con Bonucci fino ad arrivare qui al Chelsea con David Luiz. 
Certo, la difesa a tre ti garantisce più copertura difensiva, ma Conte non la sceglie perché vuole difendersi, tant'è vero che i primi esperimenti al Chelsea videro un 4-3-3 con Kanté davanti alla difesa a fare la _lavolpiana_ per favorire la costruzione bassa.
Il gioco di posizione non è una filosofia che Conte applica costantemente; infatti, sembra riguardare di più la costruzione bassa, visto che poi l'avanzamento della manovra è deputato alle catene laterali con svuotamento del centrocampo; ciò nonostante, è nell'ultimo terzo del campo che Conte torna a far "ragionare" le sue squadre, cercando di occupare bene tutti gli spazi per attaccare in ampiezza, in profondità e per recuperare tutte le seconde palle.
Aggiungici, poi, che le sue squadre sono squadre da pressing alto, quindi squadre proattive, che non rinculano e stanno lì a guardare l'avversario.
Se questo è un difensivista...


----------

